# Odd tool...anyone know what it is?



## kedmiston (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey LJ friends,

My brother-in-law landed this fancy tool at an estate sale or something recently and we've had a devil of a time figuring out what it is. I'm pretty sure it's not woodworking-related, but I know there is a vast amount of knowledge in this LJ group and thought I'd see if anyone out there might have an idea. ??

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ddockstader (Jun 21, 2009)

My guess is the inspiration for the next Transformers movie!


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

The original ThighMaster?


----------



## rickf16 (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks painful what ever it is. Why is the dog running away in the last picture?


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Thighmaster, llove it LOL


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks like a smoke grinder to me.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

A portable drill press to drill peg holes in logs.


----------



## NateX (Mar 13, 2010)

Its a cat skinner.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

An old portable drill press used by Railroad company.
All the RR bridges were bolted together.
In this photo it has paint on it yet.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Looks like some kind of beam drill used in heavy timber
construction. It may clamp to round logs or something. 
Many of them just clamp to a more or less square beam.

I can't see any chuck on the machine.


----------



## kedmiston (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks to all for the "words of wisdom"...well, to *canadianchips* & *Loren* anyway. As for the rest of ya…LOL


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks like a good way to lose a finger.


----------

